# Dave Hickey's DFW train-ing ride



## innergel

About 6 weeks ago Dave Hickey suggested a group ride from Ft. Worth to Dallas, or vice versa, and then take the Trinity Railway Express back to Ft. Worth. Lots of people chimed in and said it sounded like a great idea. 

Since the weather has turned the corner, the time is right to get this baby up and going. The first step is to finalize the route. Dave can get us from Ft. Worth to Las Colinas or Arlington. I can get us from Las Colinas to the White Rock Lake area through north Dallas, but that leg is mostly residential. From White Rock, it's easy to get downtown or jump on a DART train to catch the TRE back to Ft. Worth. 

Soooo, let work out a route and get some possible dates on the table so we can get as many people as possible involved. I dare say we might get some out of state interlopers to join in. This will be big fun. 

I'll throw out the weekend of May 19 as the first possible date. I have no idea what is on my schedule right now, but that's as good as any.


----------



## nonsleepingjon

Dave has started a thread on this as well. We should probably consolidate responses to one thread to cut down on confusion.


----------



## innergel

nonsleepingjon said:


> Dave has started a thread on this as well. We should probably consolidate responses to one thread to cut down on confusion. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=92097


Agreed. Mods please delete or consolidate this thread.


----------



## Dave Hickey

innergel said:


> Agreed. Mods please delete or consolidate this thread.


keep this one. I'll delete mine


----------



## Dave Hickey

innergel said:


> About 6 weeks ago Dave Hickey suggested a group ride from Ft. Worth to Dallas, or vice versa, and then take the Trinity Railway Express back to Ft. Worth. Lots of people chimed in and said it sounded like a great idea.
> 
> Since the weather has turned the corner, the time is right to get this baby up and going. The first step is to finalize the route. Dave can get us from Ft. Worth to Las Colinas or Arlington. I can get us from Las Colinas to the White Rock Lake area through north Dallas, but that leg is mostly residential. From White Rock, it's easy to get downtown or jump on a DART train to catch the TRE back to Ft. Worth.
> 
> Soooo, let work out a route and get some possible dates on the table so we can get as many people as possible involved. I dare say we might get some out of state interlopers to join in. This will be big fun.
> 
> I'll throw out the weekend of May 19 as the first possible date. I have no idea what is on my schedule right now, but that's as good as any.



May 19th works for me.

The route that I have from FTW to Los Colinas is around 30 miles. I'm guess the total route will be between 50-60 miles..... Let's not make it a hammerfest. The route will be a combination of back roads and MUTs. Bring cameras and let's all have fun.

Fixed, single speed, multi-geared.... all are welcome


----------



## nonsleepingjon

May 19 should work for me. If you are wanting to do it later in the summer, at this point any weekend in June or July is ok for me. The only weekend I have open in August is the 18th.


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> May 19th works for me.
> 
> The route that I have from FTW to Los Colinas is around 30 miles. I'm guess the total route will be between 50-60 miles..... Let's not make it a hammerfest. The route will be a combination of back roads and MUT's. Bring cameras and let's all have fun.
> 
> Fixed, single speed, multi-geared.... all are welcome


no hammerfest = check
bring cameras = check
have fun = double check
all are welcome = triple check

My route is from Las Colinas to WRL via residential streets (mainly Northhaven) which picks up the White Rock Trail around Hillcrest and Forrest. From that point, there are plenty of options to get to the lake and then downtown. We'll let some others chime in. 

I'm going to PM a few other TX people to make sure they see it. Once we get the details finalized, we can post this in General and make it an official RBR Gathering.


----------



## Chris H

Sweet!

Innergel, thanks for the heads up on this!!!

I'm on vacation (hopefully it get's approved...) that whole period! This is much better than the Dallas Alleycat that is the same day (Bonnie & Clyde Alleycat). I probably couldn't find a girl to ride it with anyways since it's a theme Alleycat. Plus, I've been wanting to do this more.

50-60 miles sounds good to me. Especially since it's mostly downhill all the way there.

Gonna get my sunscreen and camera ready!

Now the hard part... which bike do I ride... gears or fixed...

It vexes me so!!!


----------



## culdeus

I'd consider this. Where would you start in Funky Town?


----------



## innergel

OK, good deal. I'm open on May 19. 

I checked the TRE website and the first Sat train is at 822am, arriving in Ft. Worth about 1 hour later. There was no specific mention of bikes being excluded, but the DART took away their restrictions last year, so I assume the TRE is the same. The trains run until pretty late on Sat, so we'll have plenty of time for everyone to get home. 

We definitely need food somewhere in this mix.


----------



## Chris H

innergel said:


> OK, good deal. I'm open on May 19.
> 
> I checked the TRE website and the first Sat train is at 822am, arriving in Ft. Worth about 1 hour later. There was no specific mention of bikes being excluded, but the DART took away their restrictions last year, so I assume the TRE is the same. The trains run until pretty late on Sat, so we'll have plenty of time for everyone to get home.
> 
> We definitely need food somewhere in this mix.


You won't have any problems at all with your bike on the TRE. One of the cars even has bike racks (don't know if that one is hooked up on the weekends though). Just go to the handicapped car, it's usually on the ends near the locomotive. Most of the time I'll put my bike in the wheelchair storage area and secure it with the velcro straps around my wheels. It's never fallen and the conductors don't really care as long as you don't get it in the way. I usually ask them if it's ok to keep the bike there, and I always say I'll move it somewhere else if the wheelchair space is needed.

Haven't had to yet though. Now if they're running the older silver bullet train... you're on your own. I hate carrying my bike on that train.


----------



## clintb

Argh, I'd love to participate in this, but I have my kids the weekend of the 19th.


----------



## texass4

Although I've never met anyone here (hope I'm not alone in that respect?) that certainly sounds like a good time. I live and ride 99% of the time around FW and Aledo. Never ridden around Dallas. I'll see if I have that day free.


----------



## innergel

texass4 said:


> Although I've never met anyone here (hope I'm not alone in that respect?) that certainly sounds like a good time. I live and ride 99% of the time around FW and Aledo. Never ridden around Dallas. I'll see if I have that day free.


I think most of us have never met anyone here either. That's kind of the whole point to the thing. To put some faces to the screen names. Since you posted in this thread, it is now mandatory that you join in. 

And Chris H, you must ride the fixie/single speed.


----------



## Dave Hickey

We can stop in Los Colinas for food. There are a couple of good places with outdoor eating


----------



## Slowdude

I'm in, be on a geared bike though. More the merrier right?


----------



## Dave Hickey

Absolutely....Please join us


----------



## Chris H

Awesome! This is building up nicely...


----------



## Jeff in Texas

I may be able to do the first half to Las Colinas, which would work perfectly since I live in Irving. I have to be at work by 14:30.


----------



## Dave Hickey

That works...Can you take the train to downtown Fort Worth?


----------



## Jeff in Texas

The train station is less than a mile from where I live. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## culdeus

Dave Hickey said:


> Absolutely....Please join us


I'm not so sure. He sounds slow.:7:


----------



## Slowdude

Hey, he said no hammerfest.


----------



## innergel

*What we have so far*

Looks like May 19 is the leader in the clubhouse. 

Current attendees list:
Dave Hickey
innergel
Jeff in Texas
Chris H
texass4
nonsleepingjon
slowdude
culdeus?
anyone else? 

Dave, where does your Las Colinas route end? Unless anyone else has any objections, I will work on the route from Las Colinas to White Rock Lake. I'll post it for review, comment and edits. We can decide if everyone wants to ride to downtown or pick up the DART somewhere farther north. 

It's looking great so far.


----------



## Chris H

innergel said:


> Looks like May 19 is the leader in the clubhouse.
> 
> Current attendees list:
> Dave Hickey
> innergel
> Jeff in Texas
> Chris H
> texass4
> nonsleepingjon
> slowdude
> culdeus?
> anyone else?
> 
> Dave, where does your Las Colinas route end? Unless anyone else has any objections, I will work on the route from Las Colinas to White Rock Lake. I'll post it for review, comment and edits. We can decide if everyone wants to ride to downtown or pick up the DART somewhere farther north.
> 
> It's looking great so far.


Well, I've done the ride from WRL area to downtown a few times and it's much quicker than trying to hop the train. I usually come down Gaston, cut across to Commerce or Canton in Deep Ellum, then take Young all the way into the station.

It's generally been much safer for me than riding around Mockingbird Station, although Anita isn't too bad a street to ride along in that area. It shadows Mockingbird nicely. YMMV


----------



## Dave Hickey

innergel said:


> Dave, where does your Las Colinas route end? Unless anyone else has any objections, I will work on the route from Las Colinas to White Rock Lake. I'll post it for review, comment and edits. We can decide if everyone wants to ride to downtown or pick up the DART somewhere farther north.
> 
> It's looking great so far.


Anywhere you want it to. Draw a north south line at Luna between 635 and 114. I can get anywhere in that area. I can actually get all the way to Harry Hines/635/1-35E junction without problems


----------



## innergel

Chris H said:


> Well, I've done the ride from WRL area to downtown a few times and it's much quicker than trying to hop the train. I usually come down Gaston, cut across to Commerce or Canton in Deep Ellum, then take Young all the way into the station.
> 
> It's generally been much safer for me than riding around Mockingbird Station, although Anita isn't too bad a street to ride along in that area. It shadows Mockingbird nicely. YMMV


I've done that Gaston-Deep Ellum route a time or two and it would be perfect. We could pick up the Katy Trial too. I just didn't know if everyone would want to continue riding or just jump on the train once we made it. Either way, it's all good.

And I agree that Mockingbird Station is not the place to get on. Something north of that, like White Rock or maybe Lovers, is probably easier to get on and less busy.


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> Anywhere you want it to. Draw a north south line at Luna between 635 and 114. I can get anywhere in that area. I can actually get all the way to Harry Hines/635/1-35E junction without problems


That's perfect. From Luna and say Royal, we can get across 35 and take it up to Northhaven Rd & Denton Dr or Dennis Dr. I'll drive that section on the way home tonight to see what looks the safest. There are some sketchy parts over there, but it shouldn't be that bad on a Sat morning. From there we'll take Northhaven Rd. all the way across to Hillcrest. We'll have to cut though some neighborhoods to work our way up to Forrest & Park Central where we can pick up the White Rock Trail.

Is everyone happy with that route? Northhaven Rd is a residential street that gets hardly any traffic. There are some nice houses along there, esp. when you get closer to the Tollway/Preston/Hillcrest area. And the WRT and WRL are very nice. 

Here's a link to the TRE schedule for Saturdays http://www.trinityrailwayexpress.org/newsateb.html. All the Dallas people need to be on the 822am train to Ft. Worth. If you aren't there, you are SOL. There's no waiting. The Ft. Worth bunch will have to tell us where to get off to meet them.


----------



## Dave Hickey

My son plays hockey at the Farmers Branch Stars Center. I've ridden Denton drive many times with no issues at all....Your route sounds great....


----------



## Chris H

I would imagine getting off at ITC makes the most sense. It's in Downtown proper, and probably much easier to get your bike from the train to the street as opposed to the T&P. There you'd have to get off the train, take an elevator down, walk down a corridor, cross under the tracks on Main or Jennings (which sucks BTW I do it almost every day) and they are both one lane roads under construction,etc...

Whereas, getting off I ITC, you step off the platform and your on Jones St. and 9th,on the East end if downtown. Just a few blocks down from 4th, where I would imagine we would start our journey towards Dallas. Unless Dave had another route out in mind.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Chris H said:


> Just a few blocks down from 4th, where I would imagine we would start our journey towards Dallas. Unless Dave had another route out in mind.


It just so happens that's exactly how I plan on getting us out of town   

I rode it both Saturday and yesterday..I think we'll take 4th out east to 1st street. 1st ends at Randol Mill. We'll take Randoll Mill east to Handley Ederville north to highway 10 east.

Once we're on the other side of 820 east, we'll get up the Redbud which winds through Hurst, Bedford and Euless. From Euless, there are a number of ways to get to Los Colinas


----------



## Chris H

Cool. I've wanted to find more routes in that area. I hate going East on Randol Mill past 820. Single lane and the cars go way too fast on that section of road. Blind curves and all!


----------



## Dave Hickey

It's a deathwish east of 820 on Randol Mill. The only time I'll do it is at 0700 on a Sunday and even then, I'm worried all the way to Arlington. If you want an alternate, take Trinity to about a mile east of Bell Helicopter. Turn right at the light. The road cuts through the valley( I can't remember it's name)and it goes to Green Oaks in Arlington

We could actually take highway 10 all the way to the southside of DFW. Once past 820, it's 6 lanes and not much traffic on a weekend. I've never had a problem riding in the slow lane. I wouldn't do it on a weekday but weekends are no problem. As I said, we can cut up to Redbud which is a quiet street but it has a lot of stop signs.

On the west side of DFW, we'll take Air Field Dr north and go around to Royal lane in Irving.


----------



## Jeff in Texas

So where is lunch going to be at?


----------



## RoyIII

I just came upon this ride. I live in Waxahachie and can start either Dallas or Fort Worth. I was going to ride in the TMS ride, but this one sounds like more fun. How does this one work?


----------



## 633

This sounds like great fun. I'll probably join, depending on how fat, slow and out of shape I remain by May 19. Running my own business is great, but 80-hr weeks cut into the riding time. My longest this year is 35 miles, and that was pretty slow.


----------



## Slowdude

RoyIII said:


> I just came upon this ride. I live in Waxahachie and can start either Dallas or Fort Worth. I was going to ride in the TMS ride, but this one sounds like more fun. How does this one work?


I'm no expert here but it's pretty self explanitory, plus it's free.  I guess it boils down to train ride in the morning (Dallas) or afternoon(Ft. Worth).


----------



## Dave Hickey

You summed it up.....Just of bunch of fellow RBRer's getting together for a train ride and a training ride....
Roy III, please join us


----------



## RoyIII

So the ride starts in Fort Worth in the morning, May 19th, right? I'll drive in to Fort Worth, ride to Dallas and take the train back to Fort Worth from Dallas in the afternoon. Where in Fort Worth is the train station where the ride begins? When is the starting time? I'd like to join in. This sounds way cooler than the TMS thing.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Keep checking here but the Dallas riders will take the 8;30 train so we expect to start around 10:00. Chris H will provide the location downtown( I know where it is, I'm not sure what it's called)


----------



## Bluechip

I am from Houston but it sounds like it might be a fun ride. It gets a little boring riding the same roads all of the time. If the ride doesn't start until 10AM or so from FW I could probably make it in time. I would need some info on where the train station is located. 

Now the real question. Fixed or geared?


----------



## Chris H

It's usually called ITC.

It's the Intermodal Transportation Center Station. Corner of 9th and Jones Streets
(1001 Jones Street, Fort Worth 76102). If you're driving up, you can usually park on 9th st. It's on the East end of Downtown FW.

http://www.trinityrailwayexpress.org/itcstation.html

It's a pretty well located station, fairly easy to get to. It is due north of Lancaster (about 4 blocks) and is wide open. Here's another link, from Google maps:

http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&tab=wl&q=

If you need more details, feel free to PM me. If you're coming from out of town for the ride (how cool is that!) just shoot me a PM and I can give you my mobile number if need be. Worst case scenario, I can talk you in that morning... Since I've started working part time as a bike messenger, I've become pretty familiar with downtown Fort Worth.

To all considering coming out, please do. I think the more the merrier. I would love to have a good turnout for this!

The train ride back is about 55 minutes from Union station downtown to ITC.


----------



## Chris H

633 said:


> This sounds like great fun. I'll probably join, depending on how fat, slow and out of shape I remain by May 19. Running my own business is great, but 80-hr weeks cut into the riding time. My longest this year is 35 miles, and that was pretty slow.


Fat? Slow? Please, I've got you beat! Come on out. It'll be a blast! We'll gut out the climbs together.


----------



## RoyIII

I'll be there.


----------



## innergel

Chris H said:


> To all considering coming out, please do. I think the more the merrier. I would love to have a good turnout for this!


+1 gazillion. Everyone please come join in.


----------



## culdeus

I'm at least a maybe. Probably would have to be that Sunday for this to work for me for sure, but Sat might work as well. I live in Dallas so I'll just ride home from wherever we end up over there.


----------



## 24601

I am considering it, not sure with family stuff going on. I have never ridden the train before. What is the cost? I am kind of in the middle here and not to familiar with either downtown, but I would probably leave from Ft. Worth. I am so out of shape, me and 633 could keep each other company.


----------



## Chris H

24601 said:


> I am considering it, not sure with family stuff going on. I have never ridden the train before. What is the cost? I am kind of in the middle here and not to familiar with either downtown, but I would probably leave from Ft. Worth. I am so out of shape, me and 633 could keep each other company.


I'm glad you joined in. I was gonna PM you if you didn't show up soon.

I believe it's $4.00 for a multi-zone ticket. This not only covers from Fort Worth to Dallas, but is also good for round trips and transfers to the light rail and buses. It's been a while since I've bought a ticket since I get a season pass from work really, really cheap.

Also, just a bit of advice here from past experience. If you're one of the people driving up to Fort Worth and riding back on the train, go ahead and buy the ticket in Fort Worth if you can. It seems like when you're actually trying to catch the train, it's leaving in 30 seconds and the machine isn't working correctly for you. Lots of stress that can easily be avoided by buying the ticket a bit earlier, like while we're waiting on the Dallas guys to show up on their train. Also, while the machine does take credit/debit cards I've seen people have trouble getting it to work. In this instance, cash is King and the $75.00 fine for not having a ticket is the suxxor.


----------



## innergel

Chris H said:


> I believe it's $4.00 for a multi-zone ticket. This not only covers from Fort Worth to Dallas, but is also good for round trips and transfers to the light rail and buses. It's been a while since I've bought a ticket since I get a season pass from work really, really cheap.
> 
> Also, just a bit of advice here from past experience. If you're one of the people driving up to Fort Worth and riding back on the train, go ahead and buy the ticket in Fort Worth if you can. It seems like when you're actually trying to catch the train, it's leaving in 30 seconds and the machine isn't working correctly for you. Lots of stress that can easily be avoided by buying the ticket a bit earlier, like while we're waiting on the Dallas guys to show up on their train. Also, while the machine does take credit/debit cards I've seen people have trouble getting it to work. In this instance, cash is King and the $75.00 fine for not having a ticket is the suxxor.


The full day, multi-zone ticket is $4.50. As you said, it gives you a full days access to the TRE and DART systems, whether it be train or bus or whatever. Definitely get there a little early to get your tickets taken care of. Bring a $5 and you'll be all set. I used a $20 once and it gave me a receipt for $18 that I had to mail to DART for a refund. It was a colossal PITA. You'll also need some cash for lunch, etc. 

And Dallas guys, I can't stress enough to get there plenty early. The TRE leaves at 822am, no waiting. It would suck if you missed the train and the ride. Ft. Worth guys have a little leeway since the group can wait if we know you are on the way. 

And to all those worried about the pace, it is NOT going to be a hammerfest. So come join the group. We'll ride at the group pace, no dropping. I seriously doubt there will be any hills to speak of. At worst you'll get a few small rollers, but pretty much everything from Las Colinas to White Rock Lake is flat.


----------



## nonsleepingjon

A couple things would be really helpful for this excursion:

1) What's the expected pace for the ride? I think some people who have responded would be more comfortable if they knew an average riding speed. For a 60 mile solo ride I can average about 14mph without hurting myself. Is that about right?

2) A route slip or map would be good to have before the ride just in case we get separated. If those who know the way can post basic directions, I'd be glad to enter them in to gmaps-pedometer and post a link so people can print it out if they want.


----------



## Chris H

nonsleepingjon said:


> A couple things would be really helpful for this excursion:
> 
> 1) What's the expected pace for the ride? I think some people who have responded would be more comfortable if they knew an average riding speed. For a 60 mile solo ride I can average about 14mph without hurting myself. Is that about right?
> 
> 2) A route slip or map would be good to have before the ride just in case we get separated. If those who know the way can post basic directions, I'd be glad to enter them in to gmaps-pedometer and post a link so people can print it out if they want.


1. You're about on par with me for a pace, I would imagine everyone else would be pretty close to the same. The feeling I get about this ride is that it's more about fellowship than pounding out the miles, so I would imagine it would be fairly easy paced.

2. That's a great idea. A cue sheet is always a good idea to have.


----------



## culdeus

Not to concerned with speed. I'll usually try to knock down 60 miles in 3 hours, but I'm more curious about finding a doable route between Dallas and Fort Worth and I have no needs for mileage building or whatever at this point in the year.


----------



## innergel

1. Since we will be riding mostly on residential streets and MUT's, there is no way to hammer the pace. Please don't stay home because you think the pace will be too fast. We'll all make sure we stay together. This is a social ride.

2. Once the absolute final route is finished, we'll do up a nice cue sheet or Google map of some sort for everyone. Great idea. A couple of selected cell phone numbers printed on the sheets might be a good idea too.


----------



## Magsdad

*New to the DFW area...*

So, my family is moving to Arlington in late June or early July. I have checked out several websites for riding in Texas and want to know if there are streets that are go to go with, or more important, to stay away from. We don't know where we are going to live, but I am curious as to the best places to ride. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!

Oh, and the rides sound like fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## 24601

well, looks like I am out. Got all excited too. My son has a make up soccer game that morning at 9. There is no way I can make it. Guess I'll try the next one.


----------



## Dave Hickey

innergel said:


> 1. Since we will be riding mostly on residential streets and MUT's, there is no way to hammer the pace. Please don't stay home because you think the pace will be too fast. We'll all make sure we stay together. This is a social ride.
> 
> 2. Once the absolute final route is finished, we'll do up a nice cue sheet or Google map of some sort for everyone. Great idea. A couple of selected cell phone numbers printed on the sheets might be a good idea too.


Innergel and Chris H have nailed it. No worries about the pace. This is a social get together. Nobody will be dropped... 

I'll work with innergel on a route sheet...great idea...

Chris H- I think we need to come up with a spoke card for this... 

As for me, I'll either ride it fixed or single speed...


----------



## Chris H

Dave Hickey said:


> Innergel and Chris H have nailed it. No worries about the pace. This is a social get together. No body will be dropped...
> 
> I'll work with innergel on a route sheet...great idea...
> 
> Chris H- I think we need to come up with a spoke card for this...
> 
> As for me, I'll either ride it fixed or single speed...


Cool idea. I'll see what I can come up with. Open to all suggestions!


----------



## culdeus

Clearly the way to connect up with WRT from the West is via northhaven. Northhaven to Royal and then the trail = $$. It's a matter of 3 miles difference to go on the east or west side of the lake. Then take williamson to bobolink to ellsworth to anita to the parking lot at mcmillan and mockinbird. Utilize the ped crossing to get to mockingbird station and voila! imagine many people here are very familiar with the area to the north and west of the lake. It is an uber bike friendly area. If I go I can give you all a tour of the local celebrities houses including ron kirk, junior spank spank miller, gordo, and corby on request. Corby's house is on this route. 

A big group on the trail north of the lake on a saturday is going to be far more dangerous than any traffic the group might hit. Be careful.


----------



## Chris H

culdeus said:


> Clearly the way to connect up with WRT from the West is via northhaven. Northhaven to Royal and then the trail = $$. It's a matter of 3 miles difference to go on the east or west side of the lake. Then take williamson to bobolink to ellsworth to anita to the parking lot at mcmillan and mockinbird. Utilize the ped crossing to get to mockingbird station and voila! imagine many people here are very familiar with the area to the north and west of the lake. It is an uber bike friendly area. If I go I can give you all a tour of the local celebrities houses including ron kirk, junior spank spank miller, gordo, and corby on request. Corby's house is on this route.
> 
> A big group on the trail north of the lake on a saturday is going to be far more dangerous than any traffic the group might hit. Be careful.


Sounds like you got it thought out. Only one question:

Who are junior spank spank miller, gordo, and corby?


----------



## culdeus

Green line is general path of northhaven. I got it messed up a bit, but northhaven runs all the way from 35 to 75 and then we can do the access road to royal for 1 block before hitting the WRT off of Royal near Royal+greenville. That will be the only significant traffic intersection hit.

FLS = Forest lane station which could be a cutoff if needed for someone. 

MS = Mockingbird station.

Black line = logical route and gives best view of lake for those who don't ride around it 1000 times a year. We can take the gears on the dolly partons on the black route no problem:aureola: 

Red line = shortest route to mockingbird station, saves 3.5 miles though I have some doubt about the fixies making it up bob. I think I can find a way to sort of switchback it up that hill though I really don't have a feel for how hard it is to climb in a ss.

Green arrow = general path of katy trail which can dump you at the TRE at the AAC. This is an option and is a real easy downhill flat smooth path to the train and is worth considering. Other options would be just taking the white rock marathon route to the AAC via swiss avenue. https://www.runtherock.com/race_info/map.html


----------



## 24601

culdeus said:


> imagine many people here are very familiar with the area to the north and west of the lake.


I think this is where you are losing us. I think most people who live in the DFW area have no clue of anything in Dallas proper. I visit downtown maybe once every few years, have no clue of anywhere down there. I know lots of people ride the Lake, but that number percentage wise is tiny. I know you are trying to help, just maybe don't assume anyone knows anything. The map helps.

I don't know who any of the people on your list are either except for Kirk.

Oh, and I am still trying to figure out a way to make this ride. I gave up the 150 already, would hate to miss this too.


----------



## innergel

Great map culdeus. 

I have added a few other options to your map in RED, including my original route that picks up the trail at Forrest & Park Central, my house and Flag Pole Hill. If we want to use my house as an interim stop, then we can do that. It's only about 3 miles to the lake via Flag Pole Hill. I think there are better options to get on the train than those two stations. Forrest is raised about 30 feet and Mockingbird is below grade about 30 feet. White Rock and Lovers are both at grade and would be a lot easier to get on/off with bikes. YMMV. 

What is "bob"? I'm not familiar with any hill at or near White Rock that would require any switchbacking to get up. Loving is about the worst around there that I know of.


----------



## culdeus

Yeah, the red line is more what I meant to do. I just did copy paste before I fixed it. One way or the other we're gonna have to get on either forest or royal. Pick your poison. 

There are big elevators at both stations. I've used them to portage a bike on occasion. Also the forest lane is for people wanting to hang it up a bit early. 

Bob = bob o link. I think probably heading up just maybe 4 blocks over would be ok. 

All in all it probably makes more sense to hit the katy trail and catch the tre directly. My house is basically at the non arrow end of the green line. Having a jar on the Stan's patio would be hilarious. All the chopper riders and vespa riders would get a kick out of that.


----------



## Chris H

So, just for the sake of curiosity, are you guys planning a route that goes all the way to Union Station... or are you planning on catching the light rail up there and taking it down?

If I had my choice I'd just as soon go to Union Station. Trying to get on the light rail with just my bike is difficult enough. I'd imagine 5-20 of us would be a nightmare. The light rail is not exactly a "bike friendly" environment. Plus, I've always gotten to Union Station faster than the train from Mockingbird station. It's an easy downhill from WRL area to Downtown.

Just a thought from someone that lives on the other side of the world. However, you guys ride that area much more than I do. I only go over occasionally as my wife has family in Lakewood. So I'll defer to your judgment on this matter.


----------



## culdeus

Oh yeah, ideally you'd dismount from whiterock and catch the katy trail by crossing monticello bridge over 75. There seemed to be some talk of hitting mockingbird station (perhaps for food?) so I routed there. loading and unloading bikes from the train twice would be a huge pita.

The Katy trail puts you right on the tre and is only a downhill freewheel all the way (for some) to the big train. Westbound trains are at 2:22 3:52 and 5:22, however no stops at the AAC that day.

By my rough estimate I'm seeing somewhere between 55 and 60 miles to do this thing.


----------



## innergel

Chris H said:


> So, just for the sake of curiosity, are you guys planning a route that goes all the way to Union Station... or are you planning on catching the light rail up there and taking it down?
> 
> If I had my choice I'd just as soon go to Union Station. Trying to get on the light rail with just my bike is difficult enough. I'd imagine 5-20 of us would be a nightmare. The light rail is not exactly a "bike friendly" environment. Plus, I've always gotten to Union Station faster than the train from Mockingbird station. It's an easy downhill from WRL area to Downtown.
> 
> Just a thought from someone that lives on the other side of the world. However, you guys ride that area much more than I do. I only go over occasionally as my wife has family in Lakewood. So I'll defer to your judgment on this matter.


I'm not familiar enough with that part of town to suggest a route all the way to Union Station. 

But I think I know where we can pick up the Katy Trail up near SMU and that will spit us out down by the AAC. It's just a quick shot over to Union Station from there. It should be an easy ride so if someone can come up with a viable route that avoids the light rail, I'm all for it. I'll do some more research unless culdeus or you has one already.


----------



## innergel

culdeus said:


> Oh yeah, ideally you'd dismount from whiterock and catch the katy trail by crossing monticello bridge over 75. There seemed to be some talk of hitting mockingbird station (perhaps for food?) so I routed there. loading and unloading bikes from the train twice would be a huge pita.
> 
> The Katy trail puts you right on the tre and is only a downhill freewheel all the way (for some) to the big train. Westbound trains are at 2:22 3:52 and 5:22, however no stops at the AAC that day.
> 
> By my rough estimate I'm seeing somewhere between 55 and 60 miles to do this thing.


This is the way to do it, for sure. Culdeus, can you map out this section, from say White Rock Lake to Union Station? I think your williamson, bobolink, ellsworth piece was perfect. My dad lives on Ellsworth so I've done that section a ton. It's plenty easy on a SS/fixie. We'd just need to get some details on the rest of the way.


----------



## Chris H

What about the Gaston/Deep Ellum route we talked about earlier?

Once you're through Deep Ellum you just shoot down Young and it dead ends at Union Station.

Although I wouldn't mind the Katy trail either. Never ridden it and I'm open to new routes. Plus, isn't that hard to go from AAC to Union Station anyways. Just gotta watch out for the tourist in the West End...


----------



## innergel

Chris H said:


> What about the Gaston/Deep Ellum route we talked about earlier?
> 
> Once you're through Deep Ellum you just shoot down Young and it dead ends at Union Station.
> 
> Although I wouldn't mind the Katy trail either. Never ridden it and I'm open to new routes. Plus, isn't that hard to go from AAC to Union Station anyways. Just gotta watch out for the tourist in the West End...


Can you draw up that one? That's sounds great too. The Katy Trial is going to be full of walkers and joggers and a bunch of bikes might not be too welcome on a Sat afternoon. We can post them both and let everyone decide which to do. 

The Lakewood route, which is all neighborhoods, but very nice.

Or the Deep Ellum/Downtown route, which is decidedly more urban. That would be cool too.


----------



## Dave Hickey

How did you save the map? If tried mapquest and yahoo and neither will let me save the picture to edit it.... I'm trying to do the same thing for Fort Worth, TX to Los Colinas


----------



## Jeff in Texas

This is looking real good. I may have to take the day off from work. The route from Fort Worth to I-35E, when will that be posted?


----------



## Dave Hickey

As soon as I figure out how to do it, yes it will be printed.


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> As soon as I figure out how to do it, yes it will be printed.


You could always do a screen print and paste into Paint and edit from there. Culdeus had the initial map. I just edited his.

edit: I just tried it and it works. You'll have to do some cropping and probably do a few sections though.


----------



## Dave Hickey

innergel said:


> You could always do a screen print and paste into Paint and edit from there. Culdeus had the initial map. I just edited his.
> 
> edit: I just tried it and it works. You'll have to do some cropping and probably do a few sections though.



Thanks. I'm going to mess with it this weekend. I'll have it done by Monday


----------



## Dave Hickey

Dave Hickey said:


> Thanks. I'm going to mess with it this weekend. I'll have it done by Monday


Try this link. I can see it but I created it. I want to make sure everyone else can see it.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...5911150.0000011230c30c44d5337&hl=en&z=11&om=1


----------



## Bluechip

Dave Hickey said:


> Try this link. I can see it but I created it. I want to make sure everyone else can see it.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...5911150.0000011230c30c44d5337&hl=en&z=11&om=1


I can see it. Looks good to me but what do I know, I'm from Houston.


----------



## Chris H

Looks pretty good to me. Actually, it looks really good. That's a hard area to traverse, but you made it look pretty easy.

Also, for those that are interested in such things... I'm about 90% done with the spoke card for this event. So if you're gonna be there for sure let me know so I can make enough. They'll be individually numbered (if the finished product looks good enough to me).


----------



## Chris H

FYI Dave, if you do the map in G-maps pedometer it'll give you distances and elevation changes as well. Didn't know if you had ever used it before

www.gmap-pedometer.com


----------



## stevers

*This sound fun...*

even though I'm in Katy, if I can convince the family to take a vacation to the DFW area, I'd like to join up.


----------



## JeffN

*Very interested*

I think I'm in too. I live in Heath (25 miles east of Dallas), so I'll definitely be taking the train to FW in the morning with the other participants. Great idea guys!


----------



## culdeus

I'm as close to 100% as one can get this far in advance. I've got the two finish options ready just need to send them up. 

The area between 35 and 35 might as well be China for me so I've got no clue there. Get me across 35E and I could navigate blindfolded with no street signs and the earth spinning in reverse on it's now inverted poles.


----------



## innergel

This is looking spectacular!

That gmap site is great. I've never seen that. It's exactly what I've been looking for. 

JeffN, I'm glad you are joining us. 

I think I need to call the TRE and let them know a bunch of guys on bikes are coming. Maybe they can have a traincar with bike racks ready for us.

I am planning on riding down to Union Station the morning of the ride. If any of the Dallas people want to meet that morning somewhere central, maybe WRL or Flag Pole Hill, we could preview the last leg and get on the train.


----------



## culdeus

Time	Mile	Instruction	For	Toward
Summary: 47.4 miles (2 hours, 26 minutes)
9:45 AM	0.0	Depart 1165 Jennings Ave, Fort Worth, TX 76102 on W 15th St (East)	0.1 mi	
9:46 AM	0.1	Turn LEFT (North) onto Throckmorton St	142 yds	
9:46 AM	0.2	At 1394 Throckmorton St, Fort Worth, TX 76102, turn RIGHT (East) onto (W) 13th St	0.2 mi	
9:47 AM	0.4	At 1381 US-287 Bus, Fort Worth, TX 76102, merge onto US-287 Bus [Commerce St]	0.5 mi	
9:48 AM	0.9	At 206 E 3rd St, Fort Worth, TX 76102, stay on US-287 Bus [Commerce St] (North)	0.2 mi	
9:49 AM	1.1	Turn RIGHT (East) onto E Weatherford St	0.8 mi	
9:50 AM	1.8	Bear RIGHT (East) onto Ramp	0.1 mi	I-35W / US-287 / US-377
9:51 AM	2.0	Keep RIGHT to stay on Ramp	109 yds	
9:51 AM	2.0	Turn LEFT (South) onto Gilvin St, then immediately turn LEFT (East) onto E 4th St	0.3 mi	
9:53 AM	2.3	At 2012 E 4th St, Fort Worth, TX 76102, stay on E 4th St (North-East)	1.1 mi	
9:57 AM	3.5	Road name changes to E 1st St	0.6 mi	
9:58 AM	4.0	At 4021 E 1st St, Haltom City, TX 76117, stay on E 1st St (East)	1.7 mi	
10:03 AM	5.7	Keep STRAIGHT onto Randol Mill Rd	2.7 mi	
10:09 AM	8.4	At Randol Mill Rd, Fort Worth, TX 76112, stay on Randol Mill Rd (East)	32 yds	
10:10 AM	8.4	Turn LEFT (North) onto Local road(s)	21 yds	
10:10 AM	8.4	Road name changes to Handley Ederville Rd	1.4 mi	
10:16 AM	10.7	At 3301 Handley Ederville Rd, Fort Worth, TX 76118, turn RIGHT (East) onto SR-183 [SR-10]	0.7 mi	
10:18 AM	11.3	Road name changes to SR-10 [W Hurst Blvd]	2.3 mi	
10:24 AM	13.7	Keep STRAIGHT onto SR-10 [E Hurst Blvd]	1.8 mi	
10:28 AM	15.5	Keep STRAIGHT onto SR-10 [W Euless Blvd]	1.1 mi	
10:31 AM	16.6	At 2346 W Euless Blvd, Euless, TX 76040, stay on SR-10 [W Euless Blvd] (East)	2.6 mi	
10:38 AM	19.1	Turn LEFT (North) onto Local road(s)	10 yds	
10:38 AM	19.1	At S Euless Main Rd, Euless, TX 76040, road name changes to S Euless Main Rd [N Main St]	142 yds	
10:38 AM	19.2	Road name changes to N Main St	87 yds	
10:39 AM	19.3	Road name changes to N Euless Main St [N Main St]	1.0 mi	
10:42 AM	20.3	Road name changes to N Main St	0.2 mi	
10:43 AM	20.5	At 1512 N Main St, Euless, TX 76039, stay on N Main St (North)	0.1 mi	
10:43 AM	20.6	Road name changes to N Euless Main St [N Main St]	1.5 mi	
10:47 AM	22.2	At 109 E Glade Rd, Grapevine, TX 76051, turn RIGHT (East) onto E Glade Rd	1.3 mi	
10:50 AM	23.5	Keep STRAIGHT to stay on E Glade Rd	43 yds	
10:50 AM	23.5	At E Glade Rd, Dallas, TX 75261, turn LEFT (North) onto (W) Airfield Dr	4.1 mi	
10:58 AM	27.6	At near Grapevine, stay on N Airfield Dr (North-East)	0.6 mi	
10:59 AM	28.2	At near Grapevine, stay on N Airfield Dr (East)	1.0 mi	
11:01 AM	29.2	Turn LEFT (North) onto Freeport Pky	0.3 mi	
11:02 AM	29.5	Turn RIGHT (South-East) onto W Royal Ln	1.6 mi	
11:06 AM	31.1	At near Coppell, stay on W Royal Ln (South)	2.2 mi	
11:12 AM	33.3	At near Bethel, stay on W Royal Ln [Royal Ln W] (South-East)	1.7 mi	
11:16 AM	35.0	Road name changes to Local road(s)	10 yds	
11:17 AM	35.0	Road name changes to E Royal Ln [Royal Ln E]	0.4 mi	
11:18 AM	35.4	Turn LEFT (North) onto N O'Connor Blvd, then immediately turn LEFT (West) onto E Royal Ln [Royal Ln E]	0.4 mi	
11:20 AM	35.8	At E Royal Ln, Irving, TX 75039, stay on E Royal Ln [Royal Ln E] (West)	142 yds	
11:20 AM	35.9	Road name changes to Local road(s)	10 yds	
11:21 AM	35.9	Turn LEFT (South) onto Colwell Blvd	32 yds	
11:21 AM	35.9	Turn LEFT (East) onto Local road(s)	10 yds	
11:22 AM	35.9	Road name changes to (E) Royal Ln [Royal Ln E]	1.6 mi	
11:26 AM	37.5	Keep STRAIGHT onto Royal Ln	1.8 mi	
11:31 AM	39.3	Turn LEFT (North) onto Grissom Ln, then immediately turn LEFT (West) onto Royal Ln	120 yds	
11:32 AM	39.4	At 2660 Royal Ln, Dallas, TX 75229, stay on Royal Ln (West)	43 yds	
11:33 AM	39.4	Turn LEFT (South) onto Denton Dr, then immediately turn LEFT (East) onto Royal Ln	0.4 mi	
11:35 AM	39.8	Turn LEFT (North) onto Dennis Rd	0.4 mi	
11:36 AM	40.2	At 2904 Sundial Dr, Dallas, TX 75229, stay on Dennis Rd (North)	0.2 mi	
11:37 AM	40.4	Turn RIGHT (East) onto Northaven Rd	0.1 mi	
11:37 AM	40.5	At 2953 Northaven Rd, Dallas, TX 75229, stay on Northaven Rd (East)	0.8 mi	
11:41 AM	41.4	At 3336 Northaven Rd, Dallas, TX 75229, stay on Northaven Rd (East)	2.4 mi	
11:53 AM	43.7	At 4826 Northaven Rd, Dallas, TX 75229, stay on Northaven Rd (East)	1.8 mi	
12:01 PM	45.6	At 6494 Northaven Rd, Dallas, TX 75230, stay on Northaven Rd (East)	0.2 mi	
12:02 PM	45.8	Turn RIGHT to stay on Northaven Rd	0.2 mi	
12:04 PM	46.0	Road name changes to Local road(s)	10 yds	
12:04 PM	46.0	Road name changes to Midbury Dr	0.2 mi	
12:05 PM	46.2	At 7076 Midbury Dr, Dallas, TX 75230, stay on Midbury Dr (East)	0.3 mi	
12:07 PM	46.4	Turn LEFT (North) onto St Michaels Dr	0.2 mi	
12:08 PM	46.6	At near Inwood, stay on St Michaels Dr (North)	0.3 mi	
12:09 PM	46.9	At 11798 St Michaels Dr, Dallas, TX 75230, turn LEFT (North) onto Hillhaven Dr, then immediately turn RIGHT (East) onto Forest Ln	0.5 mi	
12:11 PM	47.4	Arrive Forest Ln, Dallas, TX 75230 

SUMMARY
Driving distance: 47.4 miles
Trip duration: 2 hours, 26 minutes
Driving time: 2 hours, 26 minutes
Cost: $5.03










This gets you to the top of the MUT. Mappoint doesn't have the MUT


----------



## Dave Hickey

That is too cool....There might be some minor detours due to traffic on highway 10 and Euless Main street but we can figure on around 50 miles total


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> That is too cool....There might be some minor detours due to traffic on highway 10 and Euless Main street but we can figure on around 50 miles total


We've still got to get everyone from Forrest & Park Central around White Rock Lake (piece of cake via MUT) and then to Union Station. Add another 10 miles or so. 

Agreed. Very cool. Culdeus gets a gold star for the day.


----------



## culdeus

Time	Mile	Instruction	For	Toward
Summary: 7.5 miles (23 minutes)
9:00 AM	0.0	Depart 2120 Winsted Dr, Dallas, TX 75214 on Winsted Dr (North-West)	0.5 mi	
9:01 AM	0.5	At 2502 Winsted Dr, Dallas, TX 75214, turn RIGHT (North-East) onto White Rock Rd	0.2 mi	
9:01 AM	0.7	At 2994 White Rock Rd, Dallas, TX 75214, turn LEFT (North) onto W Lawther Dr	0.2 mi	
9:02 AM	0.9	At 2891 W Lawther Dr, Dallas, TX 75214, turn LEFT (South) onto Tokalon Dr	0.2 mi	
9:03 AM	1.1	Bear RIGHT (West) onto Lakeshore Dr	142 yds	
9:03 AM	1.2	At 2809 Winsted Dr, Dallas, TX 75214, stay on Lakeshore Dr (West)	1.0 mi	
9:06 AM	2.2	At 6436 Lakeshore Dr, Dallas, TX 75214, stay on Lakeshore Dr (West)	43 yds	
9:07 AM	2.3	Turn LEFT (South) onto Abrams Rd	0.2 mi	
9:08 AM	2.5	Turn RIGHT (West) onto Richmond Ave	0.3 mi	
9:08 AM	2.7	At 6230 Richmond Ave, Dallas, TX 75214, turn LEFT (South) onto Empire Dr	0.2 mi	
9:10 AM	3.0	Turn LEFT (East) onto La Vista Dr, then immediately turn RIGHT (South-West) onto Swiss Ave	76 yds	
9:10 AM	3.0	At 6146 Swiss Ave, Dallas, TX 75214, stay on Swiss Ave (South-West)	2.1 mi	
9:16 AM	5.1	At 3334 Swiss Ave, Dallas, TX 75204, turn LEFT (South) onto Swiss Circle, then immediately turn LEFT (South-East) onto N Hall St	0.5 mi	
9:18 AM	5.6	At 3124 Elm St, Dallas, TX 75226, turn RIGHT (West) onto Elm St	1.5 mi	
9:22 AM	7.1	Keep STRAIGHT onto SR-354 Loop [Elm St]	0.2 mi	
9:22 AM	7.3	At 627 Elm St, Dallas, TX 75202, turn RIGHT (North) onto N Record St	0.2 mi	
9:23 AM	7.5	Arrive 600 Munger Ave, Dallas, TX 75202 

SUMMARY
Driving distance: 7.5 miles
Trip duration: 23 minutes
Driving time: 23 minutes
Cost: $0.83

From MUT to TRE. Depending on people's relative desire to climb this can be altered somewhat. I sort of designed this to avoid some of the worst of the hills in the area. We aren't talking major ball busting hills. Though there will be no free lunch. 

This is the Swiss Ave route through deep ellum and through downtown. Be warned the Swiss ave street surface is teh mejor suck. But in general this stretch till elm will be virtually devoid of car traffic. 

The yellow strips were drawn free hand.
Yellow strip 1 = white rock trail = 4.71 miles +/-
Yellow strip 2 = white rock lake trail = 5.28 miles +/-


----------



## culdeus

By my estimation we need to be off the lake by 1:15 to hit the 2:22 train with no stress. If we are late to the top of the trail (12:30 or so) then people in a pinch can grab the forest lane train if needed (or if tired) no problem. 4 miles or so can be easily trimmed by taking the west side of the lake. 

We can easily kill a half hour at Stan's with the leather biker crowd.

ETA: Rode the northhaven strip. No big problems. There are sections with the large speedbumps, but this is no big deal and northhaven still affords stop lights at major intersections. The dismount onto forest lane is gonna be a little dicey. Traffic is going downhill there and it's shady. Will potentially take someone posted up to clear riders on to forest. From there it's just a matter of another 1000 feet to the MUT.


----------



## JeffN

I can see it.


----------



## Chris H

*Spoke cards are finished.*

Well I printed up the first run of the spoke cards last night and trimmed them up today.

Turned out fairly decent. Just need to laminate them and they'll be good to go. The first run was a dozen, I'll make up the rest when we get a better idea of the final talley.


----------



## nonsleepingjon

I just found out my brothers graduation party for his MBA is at 3pm on the 19th, so I may be out unless we can be back at union station by about 2pm.

The time table as I figure it goes like this:
Train leaves at 8:22 from Dallas, gets to FW around 9:30
Probably spend 15 to 30 minutes getting introduced and organized, start moving at 10:00
Ride 60 miles at ~15mph = 4 hours, which puts us at 2:00pm (although with stoplights etc maybe a little longer)
Plus a lunch stop

That's probably cutting it too close. Dang, I really don't want to miss this ride, but I may have to.


----------



## Chris H

You could always bail out around White Rock Lake and catch the train there, or just head home from there. Save you quite a bit of time.


----------



## nonsleepingjon

I'd thought about that since I can take the WR trail home (it's about 15 miles from the north end of the lake). Then I'll either just get a ride to the train station in the morning or pick up my truck from the station later on. That just might work.


----------



## culdeus

For those that might be on a shorter schedule it's at least somewhat doable to try to make the forest lane station by noon and thus getting to the 12:52 tre back to fort worth. Last forest lane for the 2:22 is roughly 1:42. though that's cutting it a bit close.


----------



## Chris H

nonsleepingjon said:


> I'd thought about that since I can take the WR trail home (it's about 15 miles from the north end of the lake). Then I'll either just get a ride to the train station in the morning or pick up my truck from the station later on. That just might work.


You could always park your truck at the WRL station and either ride down to Union Station or ride the bike down there. Then just leave directly from WRL that afternoon.


----------



## nonsleepingjon

Chris H said:


> You could always park your truck at the WRL station and either ride down to Union Station or ride the bike down there. Then just leave directly from WRL that afternoon.


Looks like there's a blue line train that leave WRL station at 7:37 and gets to Union station at 8:00. Are the trains reliable enough that I'd get to Union in time to catch the TRE at 8:22?

This is starting to sound like one of those math problems...


----------



## Chris H

nonsleepingjon said:


> Looks like there's a blue line train that leave WRL station at 7:37 and gets to Union station at 8:00. Are the trains reliable enough that I'd get to Union in time to catch the TRE at 8:22?
> 
> This is starting to sound like one of those math problems...


Well, with a 22 minute swing you should be ok. You basically get off one train, cross the tracks and get on another. Probably less than 100 feet. It's not as bad as going to the airport and running across a span of 40-50 gates.

There's been a few times that I've been delayed on the train, but it usually involves freak incidents. Once a limo got hit by the light rail, a guy once sitting on the tracks between Irving and Dallas- don't know how the train stopped in time for that one. Another the TRE hit some guys dirtbike out by 360 that didn't get it off the track in time (the kid was fine, just stupid), things like that... I missed the dirt bike one, but a friend of mine was on the train for that one and took pics.


----------



## innergel

nonsleepingjon said:


> I'd thought about that since I can take the WR trail home (it's about 15 miles from the north end of the lake). Then I'll either just get a ride to the train station in the morning or pick up my truck from the station later on. That just might work.


John, you are always welcome to meet me at my house on Sat morning and we can ride down to Union Station. We'll swing by WRL and meet culdeus and whoever else wants to join in and we'll all ride together. You can leave your truck at my house. 

This goes for anyone else. We can use my house/neighborhood as a starting point. There's a shopping center across the street at Walnut Hill and Audelia that a ride leaves from sometimes. It's on the back side of Flag Pole Hill. That's a good spot too if we have more than 2 or 3 people who want to meet up.


----------



## nonsleepingjon

innergel said:


> John, you are always welcome to meet me at my house on Sat morning and we can ride down to Union Station. We'll swing by WRL and meet culdeus and whoever else wants to join in and we'll all ride together. You can leave your truck at my house.
> 
> This goes for anyone else. We can use my house/neighborhood as a starting point. There's a shopping center across the street at Walnut Hill and Audelia that a ride leaves from sometimes. It's on the back side of Flag Pole Hill. That's a good spot too if we have more than 2 or 3 people who want to meet up.



That's another option - that would be at about the 50 mile mark. The shopping center might be a good meeting point. We'll just need to be there plenty early to get to the train.

I live pretty close to 635 and Marsh, so I can bail there as well so I have plenty of options. Guess this will work out for me after all!


----------



## nonsleepingjon

*One map to route them all, and in the riding guide them!*

I combined the various routes in to one consolidated map. From ITC to Union station it will be just over 62 miles. If you zoom in you can see mile markers along the route, and the elevation changes are shown below the map.

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=913135


----------



## Dave Hickey

A 100K...Perfect and thanks for the work


----------



## innergel

nonsleepingjon said:


> That's another option - that would be at about the 50 mile mark. The shopping center might be a good meeting point. We'll just need to be there plenty early to get to the train.
> 
> I live pretty close to 635 and Marsh, so I can bail there as well so I have plenty of options. Guess this will work out for me after all!


I can be at that shopping center at whatever time. If we were ready to roll at say 7am, that would be more than enough time to get to Union Station. We'll work it out though. 

Perfect! I'm glad it's all working out. 

Excellent map. I love that site.


----------



## RoyIII

What is the address of the assembly site in Fort Worth? What time does the ride start? I am coming in from out of town. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris H

RoyIII said:


> What is the address of the assembly site in Fort Worth? What time does the ride start? I am coming in from out of town. Thanks in advance.


Fort Worth Intermodal Transportation Center (ITC) Station
TRE Western Fare Zone
Corner of 9th and Jones Streets
(1001 Jones Street, Fort Worth 76102)

So far it sounds like the start time is between 0900 and 1000.


----------



## Bluechip

Hopefully it will start no sooner than 10am. I will be coming from Houston. I shooting to leave by 5am.


----------



## Chris H

If you know for sure you're going, let me know. I've made up 15 spoke cards, and there are probably close to 15 people going already. Which means I'll probably need more, I just need to know how many more.

I'll probably do a second run of more, but I want to make sure I have enough. Either reply to this thread or PM me and let me know.


----------



## Chris H

*ITC details*

Moved this info to the Details thread...


----------



## bung

Dave Hickey said:


> Try this link. I can see it but I created it. I want to make sure everyone else can see it.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...5911150.0000011230c30c44d5337&hl=en&z=11&om=1


I'm not sure if I can make this ride but I thought I'd give some input on a short bit of the route in the Handley Ederville/Hwy 10 area. I think that Taking Trinity to Euless Main may be a better option than Hwy 10. Traffic is always light early on the weekends and it's four lanes. There are a few rollers just past Bell Helicopter but nothing major.


----------



## Alx

I totally would love to join this ride but I guess I have some concerns for those of us who don't ride as much as the rest. I know the total ride is around 60+miles but it seems as though the idea is to meet in ft worth and bike to dallas and take the train back to ft worth?

Also is there a time schedule we would have to meet to get back to union station at a certain time so we don't miss the train back to ft worth?

This sounds like a lot of fun, hope to be able to join everyone involved in this.


----------



## Chris H

Alx said:


> I totally would love to join this ride but I guess I have some concerns for those of us who don't ride as much as the rest. I know the total ride is around 60+miles but it seems as though the idea is to meet in ft worth and bike to dallas and take the train back to ft worth?
> 
> Also is there a time schedule we would have to meet to get back to union station at a certain time so we don't miss the train back to ft worth?
> 
> This sounds like a lot of fun, hope to be able to join everyone involved in this.


Feel free to come on out. You only have to ride the train one way. If you live in Dallas, take the train out and ride back and you're done. If you live in Fort Worth, ride the bike to Dallas and take the train back.

Just keep an eye on the other thread, it has all the details.


----------



## innergel

Chris H said:


> Feel free to come on out. You only have to ride the train one way. If you live in Dallas, take the train out and ride back and you're done. If you live in Fort Worth, ride the bike to Dallas and take the train back.
> 
> Just keep an eye on the other thread, it has all the details.


Chris nailed it. If you live in Dallas, there are a few of us meeting at 7am at Walnut Hill and Audelia to ride to Union Station via WRL to catch the 822am train. We'll hook up with the Ft Worth bunch and ride back. The rest will continue on to Union Station and back to Ft Worth. 

Think of it as a big loop. You can jump on/off anywhere you like. There are just a few places you have to be at certain times. This assures we have to most people riding together that we can get. 

And there are a few good stops along the route. That will give everyone a chance to stretch their legs and refuel a bit. Hopefully the distance isn't too much, but the pace will be moderate. 

I hope you can make it.


----------



## Alx

well count me in, this should be lots of fun! I'll meet all you guys at the Ft Worth station and hope to be able to keep up, remember total noob here.

BTW, some of us that haven't been on a ride this long what would be recommended to bring?
Just thought of throwing a bunch of necessities into a backpack and bring it but if you guys can think of something better let me know.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Alx said:


> well count me in, this should be lots of fun! I'll meet all you guys at the Ft Worth station and hope to be able to keep up, remember total noob here.
> 
> BTW, some of us that haven't been on a ride this long what would be recommended to bring?
> Just thought of throwing a bunch of necessities into a backpack and bring it but if you guys can think of something better let me know.



Cool...Great to have you.... Don't worry about the pace or distance... We'll make it. The nice thing about an urban ride is there are all kinds of places to stop and refuel if needed..

I personally bring minimal food/drink on these rides but if you want to load up, go for it., There is no right or wrong. I'll bring a couple of tubes and a CO2 inflator for flats Other than that, I travel light. There are plenty of convenience stores on the route so we can stop for Gatorade an/or snacks if needed


----------



## Slowdude

Guys I'm out for this one, dang weekend construction project!!:mad2:  :mad2: Can we try to do this like every quarter os something? I'm totally bummed to miss this.


----------



## culdeus

Guys, I'm gonna have to pass. My knee is rapidly degenerating to the point where I am in near constant pain since I've cut out advil. My Brother-in-law is also having his wisdom teef out friday and we are gonna recover and crank up the xbox. Even though I'm cleared to go that far the next day I'm gonna just try to put an hour on the trainer to test things out.


----------



## Bluechip

Do we have a count as to who can make it? What are the local forecasters saying about the weather Saturday? We have been having some severe but isolated afternoon storms here in Houston the last couple of days.

I will plan on being at the FW location between 9-10 but coming all the way from Houston it's just an estimate.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Weather should be perfect. Forecast is high in the 80's. Low Saturday morning about 60.
Very slight chance of rain...


----------



## innergel

culdeus and slowdude, sorry to hear you can't make it. we'll do this again for sure.

who is planning on meeting at the Walnut Hill/Audelia location on Sat morning? there will be two of us riding from my house to meet there. 

is anyone planning on meeting us at White Rock Lake to ride to Union Station? Chris H. maybe? 

Just trying to get a handle on a few more logistics details.


----------



## 24601

Man, I wish I could go with you guys. Hope we do another one. Every time I get an email about a response to this thread I get depressed.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I'm really looking forward to this. The weather will be perfect. 

If anyone wants to swap cell phone numbers, shoot me a PM


----------



## Chris H

I'll be in Fort Worth waiting on you guys. My house is only a few miles from ITC so I'll just hook up with everyone there.

Do we have any idea as to a head count?


----------



## Dave Hickey

Anywhere between 5 and 20....How's that for an answer


----------



## Chris H

Well then I either have too many spoke cards or not enough...


----------



## Bluechip

This will be my first forum bike ride but I have done a few golf forum outings and they generally start out with a bunch of people planning on attending but by the time it happens the numbers are small. On one of them I carpooled with a forum moderator that lived on my side of town to a faraway course that was closer to the majority of people planning on going. It ended up being just me and him that showed up. We had several phone calls on the way out to the course saying something came up. We should of just played a local course. 

Hopefully we will get a good turnout. It looks like perfect weather for a ride.


----------



## JeffN

I plan on meeting you guys at the Walnut Hill/Audelia location Saturday morning. I can't wait!


----------



## innergel

JeffN said:


> I plan on meeting you guys at the Walnut Hill/Audelia location Saturday morning. I can't wait!


Excellent. I think nonsleepingjon might be meeting us too. So we'll have at least 4 of us riding from there. I'll be there a little before 7am and we'll all get going. 

I can't wait either!

Do we need to meet anyone at White Rock Lake? It doesn't look like it, but I'd hate to miss anyone.


----------



## innergel

At this point we have four people leaving from the Dallas meeting point at Walnut Hill/Audelia at 7am tomorrow. 

*Unless we hear otherwise by 5pm today, we will assume that we are NOT meeting anyone at White Rock Lake for the ride to Union Station.* 

We could always meet at Union Station to catch the 822am train, but I would hate to miss anyone if they are planning on meeting us anywhere. So get in touch with someone to make sure you don' t get left behind. Otherwise we'll see everyone at the ITC in Ft Worth tomorrow morning. 

PM me for my cell if you want it.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Here is a link to the ride

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1054367#poststop


----------

